# 5-Weight-Shootout



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Below is a link to Yellowstone Angler's 5wt review. Pretty interesting.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...ian-orvis-helios2-hardyzenith-loop-optistream


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I love reading other folk's take on different rods using a common format.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry but I have to question the credibility of this review....they don't even mention the TiCrx that I can find...and they say the Fenwick is the top low priced rod? 

Come on, get real.


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

Check out the section "Some Rods donâ€™t make the cut, here's why"...

For TFO, they say: "Other TFO rods - none are as good as the BVK"


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

jefferymac said:


> Check out the section "Some Rods donâ€™t make the cut, here's why"...
> 
> For TFO, they say: "Other TFO rods - none are as good as the BVK"


Thanks for posting that...admittedly I didn't study the report much after it said the Fenwick was their top affordable rod.

...but I will keep my TiCrx anyway, LOL.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> Thanks for posting that...admittedly I didn't study the report much after it said the Fenwick was their top affordable rod.
> 
> ...but I will keep my TiCrx anyway, LOL.


 So you're saying you are questioning the credibility of a review that you didn't read because they didn't confirm that you had the best low priced rod?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

ctt17 said:


> So you're saying you are questioning the credibility of a review that you didn't read because they didn't confirm that you had the best low priced rod?


 Do you often make things up? I said I didn't study it...never said I didn't read it. Perhaps you fail to understand the difference.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

I strongly disagree with bvk being tfo ' s best rod. I think the axiom series are underrated and far superior in every category but weight but even then it's not that far apart


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Admittedly it depends what you're looking for though


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

jmhall87 said:


> I strongly disagree with bvk being tfo ' s best rod. I think the axiom series are underrated and far superior in every category but weight but even then it's not that far apart


Just goes to show how different people like different rods.

While I've never cast the BVK or Axiom in 5wt I have in 8wt. I think the Axiom in 8wt isn't remotely an 8wt. It's more like a 10wt and feels like a broomstick when you're using 8wt line- no feeling at all.

But the BVK I found to be an excellent rod in 8wt. I tested it next to the Sage Xi3 and Loomis NRX. For me the difference was negligible, certainly not worth the $500+ difference in price.

Of course, now that they're blowing out the Xi3 on clearance since Sage introduced the Salt the calculus changes a bit. It's a lot easier to justify $500 for an Xi3 vs. $320 for the BVK ($280 for the rod + $40 for the case).


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Chevy! no, no, FORD!!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Ish said:


> Chevy! no, no, FORD!!!!


Troof.

I don't care what you throw because it might be good for you but I might not like it.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have an 8wt axiom I had read that it felt more like a 10 when I first bought it, so I loaded it with 9 wt line, and it was just too much line it took the "crispness" out of the blank, but it can really throw some 8wt line, but you're right you really have to feel the line load the rod by my estimation an 8.5wt line would be perfect, there's just not variation in tapers there, so I stick with my SA redfish 8wff


----------

